# Aluminium Mini-hunter



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
At the weekend, I decided to create a Mini-Hunter by Bill Hays! I have made one of these before but only out of plywood, whereas this one is aluminium!

I started by tracing my design on to the aluminium plate (1cm thick)
Then I began to carefully cut out using the jigsaw.








After this I began to file the edges and finger and thumb grooves.
Next I sanded the whole slingshot/catapult until smooth with sandpaper, and then wet sanded it again.

I then began to polish it, hoping to bring out a lovely mirror shine only to end up dropping it!!







This marked it a lot!
I carried on and polished more..

Here are the results so far.. *Still need to polish more!! *
















Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that's looking good luke, let us see it when its mirror shiny


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheers mate, will do


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

can't wait 'till then.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha, Cheers Jaxter!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good! Cant wait to hear how it shoots! I love aluminum.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Setarip!







Can't wait to try it out, my wooden one shot great!!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Well that' s nice. I be a happy guy if i had one like that. Shiny or not... Great job.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like to me that everybody has made this design! I have got to make one!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the mini hunter. Although he might be calling it a ferret hunter now? Anyhow. I have made this frame and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I think he has changed the name? Well, it's different on here now!









Definitely work making guys!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks!

Decided to wet sand it again to get rid of the scratches after dropping it. Began to polish it as well now, looks alright


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Can I ask you where you get you aluminum please?
Cheers, tom


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

And great slingshot by the way








Tom


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

To be honest Tom, I am not sure! My dad gets it from work. I'm sure I can find a website for you? Where are you located, UK, US?

Cheers Luke


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I live in the UK but all of the 
10mm steel/aluminum is stupid prices


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

oh, i'll have a look tomorrow for you mate!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I have just had my contract end in a factory that laser cut mild and stainless steel sheets, from 20g up to 12mm+. The bits they scrap are scary, but the cost of big sheets is even more scary.

I would suggest finding somewhere locally that might scrap offcuts, and offer them slightly over the current scrap value, for say a kilo, and try buying it by the weight.

An awful lot of effort, but you could save immense amounts of money than trying to buy a 1' x 1' piece for example. And tell them what it's for, I have learned that people help loads more when they take an interest.

or you could just get lucky on ebay


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I got it for free, muhahaha


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks lburnett and akm ill try but I'm 14 and allot of people where I live are dirty Pikey scrap metal scavengers at my age or younger! So they' might not let me


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm also 14. Just explain what its for or say its for your school work


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll see... Thankyou! 
Ps. Do you get stick at school about slingshots because I do >


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done Luke, very nice.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

My close mates know about my catty's/slingshots but only them really. I've never really had any problem because of slingshots.

Thanks!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great so far, I've mucked about a wee bit with aluminium, but its a timely job using a belt sander and dremmel lol.. man I need some proper saws :S good work mate..


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Decided to wet sand it again to get rid of the scratches after dropping it. Began to polish it as well now, looks alright


Hi when you come to the final polish use Brasso or Duraglit


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Right everyone, here is the finished product!









I've really enjoyed working with aluminium and will carry on doing so and improving any skills further!

If anyone has any suggestions of what I could make, I would really appreciate it









Cheers Luke


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice you have inspired me !


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

really? Thanks soooo much!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd just like to say thanks to everyone who commented, EVERYONE on this forum are *AWESOME!







*

Cheers Luke


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks great. I haven't the patience to make aluminum shine. Hope it shoots as well as it looks.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks mate, I made one out of wood a little time ago and it shoots great!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great slingshot!








Tom


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice looking shooter


----------

